# No Save button?? HUH?



## wacjac (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Please help as I'm going round the bend with this...

Wife has just bought herself an Asus Netbook with Windows 7 Starter on it. I bought and installed Microsoft Office 2010 Professional Plus on it.

Having spent hours messing around with this now, we just cannot find the save button so save a new Word, Excel etc document.

See screenshot here... 

http://www.totalpumpsolutions.co.uk/screenshot.jpg

We'd truly appreciate a bit of help here!!!!


----------



## ReecesPieces (Mar 13, 2011)

The screenshot looks like you can choose where you want to save it, have you tryed pressing enter? or you could try ctrl and s whilst still on the document.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

For Office 2007 onwards, many of these functions are within the Office button at the top left corner of the application (the round button with four coloured squares). Click on it to reveal further menu choices.


----------



## wacjac (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks ReecesPieces..... it was nothing more than the ENTER key!!!! I don't think there's a colour in the visible spectrum to describe my embarrassed face!!

I just cannot belive they've done away with the save button.

Thanks again.


----------

